# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  εκπομπη fm μονο με ιστο ! ! !

## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι

Ως γνωστο, τους τελευταιους μηνες, την ψαχνω με τις κεραιες 3/4L & J pole.

Αφου κατασκευασα και τις 2, με αριστα αποτελεσματα, επεσε στα χερια μου το παρακατω σχεδιο.
Δειτε το
http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html

Η μονη διαφορα της παραπανω J pole ειναι οτι το κεντρικο στοιχειο ειναι γειωμενο.
Ετσι λοιπον, το πρωτο θετικο αυτου του σχεδιου, ειναι η ευκολια, στιριξης της κεραιας με τον ιστο.

ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ?

Με τα πολλα την κατασκευασα (οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο - με γειωμενο το  κεντρικο στοιχειο)

και τι ειδα .... ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ! ! ! ! ! !

Παμε τωρα στις παραλλαγες.

*ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΟ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ + ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΕΚΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΤΟ ! ! ! ! ! !*

Δηλαδη, βαζουμε εναν ιστο 5 μετρα, και τοποθετουμε πανω σε αυτον, σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο, ενα στοιχειο (περιπου 70 ποντους)  οπου σε αυτο συνδεουμε το - του κονεκτρορα.

Τι λετε ?

υγ
Φωτογραφιες αυριο .....

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ιστος κεραια.jpg

δειτε την σκεψη μου σε ζωγραφικη

----------


## radioamateur

Έξυπνη λύση που δεν βγάζει μάτι... :Blink: 
Αν τυχόν έχεις καμια φωτογραφία Γιώργο ανέβασε την να τη θαυμάσουμε! :W00t:

----------


## antonis_p

2 όμορφα φτιαγμένες j pole:

http://www.n7qvc.com/amateur_radio/i.../bot_j.jpg.jpg
http://www.rogerwendell.com/images/a...le_antenna.jpg
http://www.cablehelp.com/DSCN0958.jpg


η λεπτομέρεια:

http://www.jpole-antenna.com/images/kb9vbr_jpole.jpg

εδώ 2 μπάντες, όλα τα μέρη κοιτάνε επάνω; (αυτό ακόμα δεν το πολυ-καταλαβα)

http://www.antennawarehouse.com/VHF-UHF/J-pole-pix.htm

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, δεν το ειπα καλα,

κατασκευασα την j pole με γειωμενο στοιχειο.

Φωτο αυριο.
*
Δεν κατασκευασα ακομα την jpole με εκπομπη απο τον ιστο.*
Ομως, αφου δουλεψε με υπεροχο αποτελεσμα, με γειωμενο το κεντρικο ...
... ΑΡΑ... θα δουλεψει και με τον ιστο.
*
βαζω και στοιχημα .....*

----------


## ReFas

> Δημητρη, δεν το ειπα καλα,
> 
> κατασκευασα την j pole με γειωμενο στοιχειο.
> 
> Φωτο αυριο.
> 
> *Δεν κατασκευασα ακομα την jpole με εκπομπη απο τον ιστο.*
> Ομως, αφου δουλεψε με υπεροχο αποτελεσμα, με γειωμενο το κεντρικο ...
> ... ΑΡΑ... θα δουλεψει και με τον ιστο.
> ...



Θα σου δουλέψει Γιώργο.
Δεν έχει σημασία που ενώνεις το κεντρικό, δεν είναι σωστή η έκφραση "με γειωμένο το κεντρικό" μιάς και μιλάμε για RF.
Η κεραία περικλείεται ανάμεσα απο τη κορυφή και το σημείο που ενώνεται με το λ/4 κομμάτι.
Οτιδήποτε κάνεις απο κάτω δεν την επιρεάζει (εφόσον είσαι στη σωστή συχνότητα)
Kαι μιλάμε για αλουμίνιο τουλάχιστον απο το βραχυκύκλωμα και πάνω μη βάλεις κάνα τσίγκο ....

----------


## Γιώργος 231

http://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01187a.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01188j.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01189y.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01190gjy.jpg

----------


## Γιώργος 231

αριστερα βλεπετε το κομματι που πρεπει να μπει στον ιστο.
και δεξια, το πως θα μπει.

τα μηκος θα το γραψω οταν το βρω ....

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο ρε Γιώργο ετσι ,γουστάρω να βλεπω πατεντες και μεράκη !! :Thumbup: ,να ακονιζετε και το μυαλο μας  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μπραβο ρε Γιώργο ετσι ,γουστάρω να βλεπω πατεντες και μεράκη !!,να ακονιζετε και το μυαλο μας



Δημητρη σ ευχαριστω.

αν ειχα λυσει το οικονομικο, και ειχα ελευθερο χρονο, ολο σε τετοια θα εβαζα το μυαλο μου να δουλευει.

ΥΓ
την 3/4 των φωτογραφιων, την κατασκευασα / δοκιμασα , οσο ελειπε η γυναικα μου.

χιχιχιχιχιχιχι

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
που θα βρω ιστο αλουμινιου ?
που θα βρω υλικα για ιτσους (μικρα μεσαια μεγαλα σφηχτιρακια)

----------


## weather1967

Xα χα χα ασε και εγω ακουω τα αξ αμαξης απο την γυναικα μου με τα μετεο που εχω στην ταρατσα ,και τις τρυπες που εχω κανει στους τοιχους για καλωδια  :Lol: .
Τις λεω για πλακα την κεραια του ανιχνευτη θα την βαλω πανω στην τραπεζαρια και οταν εχουμε κοσμο θα την βγαζω  :Lol:  τις ηρθε νταπλάς  :Laugh: ,βεβαια απομακρυνθηκα οταν το ελεγα γιατι φευγανε διαφορα προς το μερος  μου χα χα !!
Γιώργο ιστο αλουμινιου θα βρεις στα πρακτικερ και επισης και σε καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικου υλικου που πουλανε κεραιες.
Επισης και στα πρακτικερ και σε καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικου υλικου εχουν σφικτηρες -δαγκανες για τον ιστο κεραιας στο καγκελο ,η και σε τοιχο με ουπα και στριφωνια

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ... επεσε στα χερια μου το παρακατω σχεδιο.
> Δειτε το http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html
> Η μονη διαφορα της παραπανω J pole ειναι οτι το κεντρικο στοιχειο ειναι γειωμενο. Ετσι λοιπον, το πρωτο θετικο αυτου του σχεδιου, ειναι η ευκολια, στιριξης της κεραιας με τον ιστο. ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ?
> Με τα πολλα την κατασκευασα (οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο - με γειωμενο το  κεντρικο στοιχειο) και τι ειδα .... ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ! ! ! ! ! !
> Παμε τωρα στις παραλλαγες.* ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΟ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ + ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΕΚΟΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΤΟ ! ! ! ! ! !*
> Δηλαδη, βαζουμε εναν ιστο 5 μετρα, και τοποθετουμε πανω σε αυτον, σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο, ενα στοιχειο (περιπου 70 ποντους)  οπου σε αυτο συνδεουμε το - του κονεκτρορα.....



Η παραλλαγή που σκέφτηκες, Γιώργο, δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Είναι μία από τις πολλές γνωστές μηχανικές παραλλαγές της κεραίας J (ή "J pole"). Φυσικά και δουλεύει και είναι δοκιμασμένη.  :Smile: 
Η κεραία J (παραλλαγή της κεραίας Zeppelin-end fed zepp) δεν είναι παρά μία *κατακόρυφη κεραία λ/2*, :Wink:  η οποία τροφοδοτείται στο ένα (κάτω) της *άκρο* με ένα βραχυκυκλωμένο προσαρμοστικό stub λ/4 ("J stub"). To "J" αναφέρεται στο σχήμα της κεραίας, που λόγω του stub μοιάζει με το αντίστοιχο γράμμα.
Έχει κυκλικό (μη κατευθυντικό) διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας σε χαμηλή γωνία, με μικρή ακτινοβολία υψηλής γωνίας και δεν χρειάζεται τεχνητό έδαφος (radials), όπως η ground plane. Η απολαβή είναι όση και του κατακόρυφου διπόλου λ/2 (0dBd=2.14 dBi).
Το βραχυκυκλωμένο άκρο του stub αντιστοιχεί σε κοιλία ρεύματος (δεσμό τάσης-δυναμικό μηδέν) και γιαυτό μπορεί (για μηχανικούς αλλά και ηλεκτρικούς λόγους) να είναι γειωμένο. (Αυτό και όχι ειδικά το "κεντρικό στοιχείο").
Τα ακριβή μήκη εξαρτώνται από τη διάμετρο του ιστού και του παράλληλου προς αυτόν αγωγού του stub. Tο ακριβές σημείο τροφοδοσίας με το coax 50Ω ρυθμίζεται πειραματικά, για τον ελάχιστο λόγο στασίμων.
Η διάμετρος του ακτινοβολούντος στοιχείου (τμήματος του ιστού) έχει σημασία για το εύρος ζώνης αλλά και για το φυσικό μήκος του. 

Τέλος δεν είναι τυχαίο και θα πρέπει να τονισθεί ότι το λινκ που έδωσες παραπέμπει σε *ραδιοερασιτεχνική*  :Rolleyes:  ιστοσελίδα και κεραίες για *ραδιοερασιτεχνικές* μπάντες -και όχι για την μπάντα της ραδιοφωνίας FM-. Φυσικά η κεραία μπορεί να  δουλέψει και εκεί, αλλά δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Η παραλλαγή που σκέφτηκες, Γιώργο, δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Είναι μία από τις πολλές γνωστές μηχανικές παραλλαγές της κεραίας J (ή "J pole"). Φυσικά και δουλεύει και είναι δοκιμασμένη. 
> Η κεραία J (παραλλαγή της κεραίας Zeppelin-end fed zepp) δεν είναι παρά μία *κατακόρυφη κεραία λ/2*, η οποία τροφοδοτείται στο ένα (κάτω) της *άκρο* με ένα βραχυκυκλωμένο προσαρμοστικό stub λ/4 ("J stub"). To "J" αναφέρεται στο σχήμα της κεραίας, που λόγω του stub μοιάζει με το αντίστοιχο γράμμα.
> Έχει κυκλικό (μη κατευθυντικό) διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας σε χαμηλή γωνία, με μικρή ακτινοβολία υψηλής γωνίας και δεν χρειάζεται τεχνητό έδαφος (radials), όπως η ground plane. Η απολαβή είναι όση και του κατακόρυφου διπόλου λ/2 (0dBd=2.14 dBi).
> Το βραχυκυκλωμένο άκρο του stub αντιστοιχεί σε κοιλία ρεύματος (δεσμό τάσης-δυναμικό μηδέν) και γιαυτό μπορεί (για μηχανικούς αλλά και ηλεκτρικούς λόγους) να είναι γειωμένο. (Αυτό και όχι ειδικά το "κεντρικό στοιχείο").
> Τα ακριβή μήκη εξαρτώνται από τη διάμετρο του ιστού και του παράλληλου προς αυτόν αγωγού του stub. Tο ακριβές σημείο τροφοδοσίας με το coax 50Ω ρυθμίζεται πειραματικά, για τον ελάχιστο λόγο στασίμων.
> Η διάμετρος του ακτινοβολούντος στοιχείου (τμήματος του ιστού) έχει σημασία για το εύρος ζώνης αλλά και για το φυσικό μήκος του. 
> 
> Τέλος δεν είναι τυχαίο και θα πρέπει να τονισθεί ότι το λινκ που έδωσες παραπέμπει σε *ραδιοερασιτεχνική*  ιστοσελίδα και κεραίες για *ραδιοερασιτεχνικές* μπάντες -και όχι για την μπάντα της ραδιοφωνίας FM-. Φυσικά η κεραία μπορεί να  δουλέψει και εκεί, αλλά δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα.



κοιταξε, 
εγω,
δεν εχω δει στο εμποριο κεραιες, που να χρησιμοποιουν τμημα του ιστου για εκπομπη.

Προς θεου, δεν λεω οτι ανακαλυψα την αμερικη, απλα ειχα μια ιδεα...

Τωρα εχεις δικιο, το μηκος της 3/4 Λ δεν το υπολογισα με χαρτι, απλα πηρα τα στοιχεια απο την σελιδα που ειδες.
Γι αυτο και το μηκος ειναι λαθος (  :Laugh:  ). - 3 μεγακυκλους διαφορα βρηκα ! ! !

ΥΓ
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ
(απλα ο νομος δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμος να μας συμπεριλαβει)
....
Σαν τα φρουτακια, στον καφενε ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ, στο Καζινο ΝΟΜΙΜΑ.
και τωρα νομιμα και στον καφενε.

----------


## WIZARD

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι
> 
> Ως γνωστο, τους τελευταιους μηνες, την ψαχνω με τις κεραιες 3/4L & J pole.
> 
> Αφου κατασκευασα και τις 2, με αριστα αποτελεσματα, επεσε στα χερια μου το παρακατω σχεδιο.
> Δειτε το
> http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html
> 
> Η μονη διαφορα της παραπανω J pole ειναι οτι το κεντρικο στοιχειο ειναι γειωμενο.
> ...



Τι απολαβη εχει αυτη η κεραια (db) ?

----------


## aeonios

> Τι απολαβη εχει αυτη η κεραια (db) ?



http://www.eham.net/forums/Elmers/80533

----------


## ReFas

> Τι απολαβη εχει αυτη η κεραια (db) ?



Ολες οι κεραίες που έχουν ενεργό μήκος εκπομπής λ/2 είναι με 2,15dbi απολαβή.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

και μιας και οι εικονες εκαναν φτερα, τις ξαναβαζω.

αυτη ειναι η κεραια,

----------


## jeik

Φωτογραφιες απο τον Antonis_p :

Οι αποριες δικες μου  :Smile: .

http://www.rogerwendell.com/images/a...le_antenna.jpg
Eδω η λουπα που κανει στο καλωδιο ειναι  μονο  για να φερει τα στασιμα ??


http://www.jpole-antenna.com/images/kb9vbr_jpole.jpg
Κι εδω αυτος συνδεει το κεντρικο στο λ/4 κοματι , ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο ?


Αυτην παλι φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερουσα σαν σχεδιο .
http://www.antennawarehouse.com/VHF-UHF/J-pole-pix.htm

----------


## ReFas

> Φωτογραφιες απο τον Antonis_p :
> 
> Οι αποριες δικες μου .
> 
> http://www.rogerwendell.com/images/a...le_antenna.jpg
> Eδω η λουπα που κανει στο καλωδιο ειναι μονο για να φερει τα στασιμα ??



Η λουπα όπως λες στο καλώδιο βασικά δεν φέρνει τα στάσιμα άσχετα που μπορεί να παίξει ρόλο.
Ο βασικός λόγος που το κάνουν είναι για να απομονώσουν το καλώδιο απο τη κεραία.
Συγκεκριμένα την εξωτερική πλευρά του καλωδίου που δεν πρέπει να έχει RF ρεύμα.
Το τυλίγουν για να γίνει πηνίο, να έχει δηλαδή μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στην RF απο ότι αν ήταν ευθύγραμμο.
Με άλλα λόγια μπορείς να πείς οτι κάνεις ένα τσοκ στην εξωτερική πλευρά του καλωδίου και ένας εναλλακτικός τρόπος αν δε θες να το τυλίξεις είναι να περάσεις μερικούς φεριτες για κάποιο μήκος και έτσι να αυξήσεις την αντίσταση της εξωτερικής πλευράς του ομοαξονικού.
( Το θέμα με το ρεύμα που μπορεί να ρεει στην εξωτερική πλευρά του καλωδίου είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι οτι αυτός είναι ο βασικότερος λόγος που στις δοκιμές που κάνεται μπορεί να δείτε αλλοπρόσαλλα αποτελέσματα.
Για παράδειγμα δε νοείται, για μένα πάντα, γκραουντ πλειν με 3 ραντιαλ οταν ο λόγος που υπάρχουν τα ραντιαλ είναι ακριβώς για να αποτρέψουν το ρεύμα να κυλίσει στην εξωτερική πλευρά του καλωδίου.
Θα πρέπει να έχει 8 ραντιαλ, λ/4 ηλεκτρικό μήκος πάντα, και ίσως και άλλα 8 πιο χαμηλά)





> http://www.jpole-antenna.com/images/kb9vbr_jpole.jpg
> Κι εδω αυτος συνδεει το κεντρικο στο λ/4 κοματι , ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο ?



Δεν έχει σημασία που συνδέεις το κεντρικό και τη γείωση του ομοαξονικού.
Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι σε γενικές γραμμές.
Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι βασικά το κομμάτι που εκπέμπει να είναι λ/2 ηλεκτρικό μήκος και το παράλληλο κομμάτι λ/4 ηλεκτρικό μήκος.

----------


## jeik

> και μιας και οι εικονες εκαναν φτερα, τις ξαναβαζω.
> 
> αυτη ειναι η κεραια,



Παλικαρια , η κεραια αυτη μολις δοκιμαστηκε και φυσαει  :Rolleyes: .
Ιστος γαλβανιζε  (κεραιας  τηλεορασης)  και με αυτα  τα  πλακε σιδερα που εικονιζονται  στις  φωτο  του  Γιώργου 231.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

χεχε

λεγε,
σε ποια τρυπα εβαλες τον κονεκτορα ?
ηλθαν ευκολα τα στασιμα ?
δοκιμη ακτινοβολιας εκανες ?
την βελτιωσες καθολου ?
τι κονεκτορα εβαλες ? (με βιδες ή βιδωτο)
ο σφυχτηρας στον ιστο, επιασε καλα ?
οι φωτογραφιες που ειναι ?
ο ιστος ηταν αλουμινιο ή γαλβανιζε ?
(βρηκα ιστο καθαρου αλουμινιου)

Ο ιστος εχει μεγαλο παχος, το ευρος συχνοτητων ηταν μεγαλο ?


ΓΡΑΦΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## jeik

χεχε

λεγε,
σε ποια τρυπα εβαλες τον κονεκτορα ?
θα σουλεγα τωρα αλλα τελως παντων , στην μεγαλη που ειχες ετοιμη
ηλθαν ευκολα τα στασιμα ?
κατευθειαν , με  PLL  CDM 0,5  watt  και  ZETAGI 
δοκιμη ακτινοβολιας εκανες ?
φυσικα , καλυτερη απο τη σλιμ τζιμ  που  εχω  :Smile:  , ειμαι  πολυ  ικανοποιημενος , δεν  το  περιμενα  αυτο  που  ακουσα  και  ειδικα  εκει  που  το  ακουσα  !!!!
την βελτιωσες καθολου ?
οχι , οπως ειναι
τι κονεκτορα εβαλες ? (με βιδες ή βιδωτο)
βιδωτο
ο σφυχτηρας στον ιστο, επιασε καλα ?
αψογα
οι φωτογραφιες που ειναι ?
αυριο
ο ιστος ηταν αλουμινιο ή γαλβανιζε ?
τσιγκος , απ αυτες τις σωληνες που μπαινουν η μια μεσα στην αλλη , της πλακας
(βρηκα ιστο καθαρου αλουμινιου)
---------------   :Angry: 
Ο ιστος εχει μεγαλο παχος ?,
ναι , αφου ειπαμε σωληνα  ιστοu , +- 5 ποντοι παχος  :W00t: .
το ευρος συχνοτητων ηταν μεγαλο ?
στην συχνοτητα συντονισμου 0,5 βαττ επιστροφη , ακτινοβολια σπεσιαλ, 5 ΜΗΖ πιο κατω 3 βαττ επιστροφη αλλά ακτινοβολια ακομη πιο σπεσιαλ , υπολογιζω οτι σηκωνει κιλοβαττ αυτη η κατασκευη ,και φυσικα το κεντρικο του 213 στον γειωμενο ιστο  :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ερωτησεις

Το οτι τα στοιχεια (το στοιχειο) δεν ηταν σωληνας αλλα λαμα, ειχε καμια διαφορα ?

Πριν που ρωτησα για τις τρυπες, ρωτησα, γιατι η κεραια ηταν κατασκευασμενη με την λογικη της ευκολης προσαρμογη και αλλαγης μηκους.
Βεβαια οι τρυπες εγιναν στην τυχη και οχι με υπολογισμο.
Ξανα ρωταω λοιπον.
Ποιες τρυπες εβαλες ?

Απο θεμα "ομορφιας" (ξερεις τι ρωταω  :Wink: ), ειναι ορατη η κεραια απο μακρια ?

Ριξε φωτο γρηγορα.

και η τελικη ερωτηση
*
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ, ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ?
ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΑΟΡΑΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΡΙΞΕΙΣ Kwatt, KAI EKΠΕΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ?
ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 75 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ?

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ*

ΥΓ
εγω εχω τελειωσει 2 slim jim, τις παραταω οπως εχουν, και αρχιζω μια αορατη με οτι χαλκο μου περισσεψε

----------


## jeik

να και οι φωτο , οσν αφορα το μηκος  3λ/4  σε σχεση με τη συχνοτητα , καμια διαφορα  :Unsure: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Κεραια ιστου MK2 - χωρις λαμες

Με ιστο απο "καθαρο" αλουμινιο και το 1/4 απο χαλκο 18Φ.
Κονεκτορας τυπου Ν 

Η διαφορα αυτης της κεραιας ειναι *οτι ολα τα τμηματα ειναι μεταβλητου μηκους*. Αρα μια κεραια κανει για ολες τις συχνοτητες.

Κριμα, αφησα το τρυπανι εκτος σπιτιου, και για 6 τρυπες, δεν μπορω να την δοκιμασω  :Cursing:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ετοιμη ...

----------


## jeik

BEAUTIFUL  :Wub:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Με την κεραια αυτη, εχετε την δυνατοτητα να αλλαξετε τα παντα (διαστασεις)

  Οπως βλεπετε υπαρχει η δυνοτοτητα

  1 μετακινησης του κονεκτορα (βαση και σηματος)
  2 μετακινηση και αλλαγη της αποστασης μεταξυ των 2 στοιχειων (3/4 Και &#188 :Wink: 
  3 αυξομειωση του κεντρικου στοιχειου για να ειστε παντα στα &#190;
  4 αυξομειωση του μικρου στοιχειου για να ειστε παντα στο &#188; 

  Τα 3 και 4 επιτυγχανονται με τα δυο δαχτυλιδια – σφιχτηρες που ειναι κατω απο τον κονεκτορα (στον ιστο και στο τμημα &#188 :Wink: 


  Προσοχη στην κεραια της εικονας πρεπει να κοπει το τμημα που ενωνει τα δυο στοιχεια για να μην εξεχει πολυ απο τον κεντρικο ιστο 

  Ο ιστος ειναι απο αλουμινιο και στην τελικη εκδοση της κεραιας, θα μπει κονεκτορας 7/16 και το τμημα του &#188; θα επινικελωθει

  Καλη σας, καλη μου επιτυχια. 


*JEIK ΣΕ ΠΑΩ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ   
*

----------


## mits

Γιώργο δεν παίζεσαι με τις ιδέες σου!  :Thumbup: 

Ερωτήσεις: Το κεντρικό στοιχείο του κοννέκτορα πώς το πας στον ιστό? Ψίχα από καλώδιο rf και σφικτήρας για σωλήνα;

Έχω ακούσει ότι τα στοιχεία από τις κεραίες δεν κάνει να τα ακουμπάμε, ειδικά όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη ισχύς, για να αποφύγουμε το κάψιμο! Οπότε να υποθέσω ότι τον ιστό άμα τον ακουμπήσεις... τζιζ! 

Και το βασικό: από στάσιμα τι λέει;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο δεν παίζεσαι με τις ιδέες σου! 
> 
> Ερωτήσεις: Το κεντρικό στοιχείο του κοννέκτορα πώς το πας στον ιστό? Ψίχα από καλώδιο rf και σφικτήρας για σωλήνα;
> 
> Έχω ακούσει ότι τα στοιχεία από τις κεραίες δεν κάνει να τα ακουμπάμε, ειδικά όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη ισχύς, για να αποφύγουμε το κάψιμο! Οπότε να υποθέσω ότι τον ιστό άμα τον ακουμπήσεις... τζιζ! 
> 
> Και το βασικό: από στάσιμα τι λέει;



Το κεντρικο στοιχειο, το παω στον ιστο με το επαργυρο της γειωσης απο RG58 (οχι την ψυχα αλλα το εξωτερικο αγωγιμο) 
Ο σφιχτηρας ειναι αγορασμενος απο ναυτικα ειδη ...

Τα στοιχεια φυσικα και δεν τα πιανεις, ομως ο ιστος, ειναι γειωμενος, και η RF φευγει απο πανω και οχι απο κατω, αρα τον κρατας χαλαρα.
Αν δεις καποιο απο τα βιντεακια μου, η 3/4 ακουμπα στο καγκελο οπου εγω το πιανω χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
(με 2 λογια, ο ιστος κατω απο το 1/4, ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΩΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ)

Απο στασιμα, δεν μετρησα ακομα. 
Αλλα τι να λεει ρε δημητρη ?
0 θα ειναι .... 
(ετοιμασου να αγορασεις analyzer 360 + vat και θα εχεις παντα swr 0)

Δημητρη αν καποιος βγαζει 150 βαττακια, με μια τετοια κεραια, με το τμημα του ενος τεταρτου να ειναι απο λεπτη χαλκοσωληνα 70 ποντων και το 213 να "τρεχει" μεσα απο τον ιστο .... *"ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΑΟΡΑΤΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ"

*Για να μην σου πω οτι με 50 βαττ, δεν βαζεις χαλκοσωληνα (για το 1/4) αλλά κρεμαστρα ! ! ! ! !

----------


## radiomario

καλησπερα γιωργο 231 ,περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα των δοκιμων σου με αυτη την κεραια.και παλι συγχαρητηρια για τιs δοκιμεs σου. ασχολουμαι γυρω στα 20 χρονια με τα fm αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι το εξηs ΑΠΛΟ. εχειs μια κεραια μετρια προs καλη ,με μια μετρια καθοδο αλλα εχειs θεα ακουγεσαι μακρυα και καλα,αρκει βεβαια να ειναι καθαρη η συχνοτητα. δεν βλεπει η κεραια σου γυρω-γυρω πολυκατοικιεs  γουβα κλπ. οτι και να βαλειs  ισχυ ,κεραιεs ,καθοδουs κλπ ,εισαι χαμενοs απο χερι. εγω ξερω φιλαρακι ειχε και εχει τρελλα με τα fm,πουλησε το σπιτι του που δεν εβλεπε πουθενα και αγορασε αλλου με θεα φοβερη.     :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jeik

[QUOTE=ξερω φιλαρακι ειχε και εχει τρελλα με τα fm,πουλησε το σπιτι του που δεν εβλεπε πουθενα και αγορασε αλλου με θεα φοβερη.  :Lol:   :Lol: [/QUOTE]

Ti  ειπες  τωρα  ρε  φιλε ?, καταπληκτικο !!!!!! ,αυτος  πρεπει να  ειναι  ο  αλλος   μου  εαυτος !!!!!

----------


## jeik

> Με την κεραια αυτη, εχετε την δυνατοτητα να αλλαξετε τα παντα (διαστασεις)
> 
> Οπως βλεπετε υπαρχει η δυνοτοτητα
> 
> 1 μετακινησης του κονεκτορα (βαση και σηματος)
> 2 μετακινηση και αλλαγη της αποστασης μεταξυ των 2 στοιχειων (3/4 Και &frac14
> 3 αυξομειωση του κεντρικου στοιχειου για να ειστε παντα στα &frac34;
> 4 αυξομειωση του μικρου στοιχειου για να ειστε παντα στο &frac14; 
> 
> ...



ΧΜΜΜΜΜ , ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΒΕΝΤΕΤΑ , ΒΑΣΤΑΤΕ ΤΟΥΡΚΟΙ Τ' ΑΛΟΓΑ  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:  .

----------


## jeik

Κοιτα  τα  μανταλακια  τι  ωραια  που  στηριζουν  τα  ράντιαλς  της  Exterminator  :Tongue2: .

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο και παλι βρε παιδια Δημητρη και Γιώργο ,δεν παιζεστε  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Κοιτα  τα  μανταλακια  τι  ωραια  που  στηριζουν  τα  ράντιαλς  της  Exterminator .



Σιγα τα αβγα, ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ θα σε δουμε .....
Εγω με το blues εσυ με το ptx, 2 ιστοι στο ιδιο υψος, εχω 2 ελευθερες συχνοτητες ...

Θα ματωσουν τα ερτζιανα ....

ΥΓ
Ωραια κατασκευη - Μπραβο φιλε.

----------


## jeik

Κι εδω σας παρουσιάζω τα υλικα για τις επομενες κατασκευές  :Rolleyes: 

Α . 2 ''Σκουποξυλονε'' αλουμινιου  :Smile: 

Β . 1 ''Κουρτινομπανιοσωληνονε'' επισης αλουμινιου  :Smile:  

Η βαση για κατι κεραιες μουρλια  :Cool: 

ΥΓ. Τα μανταλακια παρακαλανε να συμμετεχουν στις κατασκευες , και κανουν προς το παρων τις γλαστρες  :Tongue2:

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Δημητρη πολυ τρελες κατασκευες βλεπω.... :Thumbup:  καλα που θελεις να το φτασεις το σημα
στο φεγγαρι?  :Biggrin:  Αντε να δουμε....!

----------


## radiomario

γιωργο 231 ,δημητρη jeik περιμενουμε με αγωνια τιs δοκιμεs σαs.παντωs εγω με την j pole εμεινα αρκετα ευχαριστημενοs. δημητρη jeik τιποτα με ομπρελα παιζει στο μελλον για δοκιμη ???     :W00t:   :W00t:   :W00t:

----------


## jeik

Μολις ολοκληρωθουν οι εγκαταστασεις τηλεμετρησης και τηλεχειρισμου θα εχουμε πολυ θεμα , προς το παρων ''αναμεινατε στο τερματικο σας'' , 
''do not hang-up unless you hear-see the busy tone''  :Smile: .

----------

mikoufo (09-12-20)

----------


## tinosfm

να ρωτησω ????
η θα φαω ξυλο??!!
αυτη μπορη ναι δουλεψη στους 97 mhz ??
αν ναι τι μηκος πρεπη να εχει ??

----------


## tinosfm

ειναι σοστο αυτο ??newant.png

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα Πανο..και οι δυο παιζουν ..η δεξια με μεγαλυτερο κερδος..ποιο δυσκολη  να την φερεις με την (φουρκετα) απο την πανω  πλευρα...πριν κινητης τηλ την εφτιαχνα για δυο συχνοτητες 45Mhz- 70Mhz σε μια σωληνα αλουμινιου φ28 mm
καλη επιτυχια..και να προστατευσεις τις επαφες απο την υγρασια..δες τις φωτο που εχει ανεβασει ο Αντωνης











0

----------


## tinosfm

δες τις φωτο που εχει ανεβασει ο Αντωνης

που ειναι αυτες του Αντωνη ??











0[/QUOTE]

----------


## Notios38

ειναι στο ιδιο θεμα η #4 απαντηση...νομιζω η 2η φωτογραφια δειχνει μια ομορφη κατασκευη,,αλλα και οι αλλες που εχουν ανεβασει τα παιδια θα σου δωσουν ιδεες κατασκευης.....

----------


## radioamateur

http://el.fmuser.org/news/Antenna/How-to-make-the-Jtype-antenna.html


 :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ νόμιζα αυτοί μόνο σε μικροκυμματικά δουλεύουν (μικρό choochooni)  :Lol:

----------


## 347

Και αν γινει η ολη κατασκευη με νεροσωληνες????? :Biggrin:

----------


## aris k

Τελικά  μετά από διάβασμα στο Forum , με βάλατε στην διαδικασία να την φτιάξω και εγώ !!
Χρόνος κατασκευής μια ώρα περίπου
Εντυπώσεις από τις πρώτες μετρήσεις  με την γέφυρα   , πάρα πολύ καλές  θα τις δείτε σε Φώτο
Κόστος  18,00 € σωλήνας  (ιστός )
Σωληνάκια  και γωνία  20,00 €
Η κατασκευή  πολύ εύκολη  , το ποσό καλά  λειτουργεί  θα το ξέρω  σε λίγους μήνες   :Wink: 
Το όλο στήσιμο και οι δοκιμές έγιναν σε ισόγειο χώρο
Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους 
IMG_3352.JPGIMG_3353.JPGIMG_3365.JPGIMG_3370.JPGIMG_3371.JPGIMG_3372.JPG

----------


## 347

> Τελικά  μετά από διάβασμα στο Forum , με βάλατε στην διαδικασία να την φτιάξω και εγώ !!
> Χρόνος κατασκευής μια ώρα περίπου
> Εντυπώσεις από τις πρώτες μετρήσεις  με την γέφυρα   , πάρα πολύ καλές  θα τις δείτε σε Φώτο
> Κόστος  18,00 € σωλήνας  (ιστός )
> Σωληνάκια  και γωνία  20,00 €
> Η κατασκευή  πολύ εύκολη  , το ποσό καλά  λειτουργεί  θα το ξέρω  σε λίγους μήνες  
> Το όλο στήσιμο και οι δοκιμές έγιναν σε ισόγειο χώρο
> Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους 
> IMG_3352.JPGIMG_3353.JPGIMG_3365.JPGIMG_3370.JPGIMG_3371.JPGIMG_3372.JPG



περιμένουμε νέα  καλό Πάσχα

----------

